

How I Removed Email From My Life - scottporad
http://roverdotcom.github.io/blog/2014/04/16/how-i-removed-email-from-my-life/

======
jasonpeacock
I don't understand everyone's race to move from an asynchronous communication
method (email) to synchronous (IM/phone/in-person).

With email, _I_ choose when I get interrupted. With any other communication,
_you_ choose when I get interrupted, and that is horrible.

Set your email sync to 1hr and ignore it if you've become a pathological email
checker. And use the delete key/mail filters aggressively.

------
epynonymous
email is such an abused tool, i have backlogs of email each morning in the
200+ range, of which i have to actually respond to 50-70.

shameless plug, but i've been working on this app to help reduce the clutter
[https://getsdone.io](https://getsdone.io)

~~~
ThrustVectoring
1\. Use capital letters. Please. There's a reason they're there, and it makes
a big difference for readability. And professionalism.

2\. There really isn't a good description of what your site does or why I'd
want to use it. I tried the about page, and didn't get any clarity out of it.

